# Groom photos (German trim)



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks great.
So envious of you being able to do this yourself.
Ours is at the groomers presently.... she really isn't that keen.
Whines when we arrive, and looks a bit miz.
Always fine when we collect her, tired but happy.
Anyway, well done and good on you!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

You do really wonderful work! I like how tapered he is in the waist, it shows off his athletic shape.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very impressive.

What length is his main body? I've been grooming Theo with the longest comb attachment to the bravura but I want to start grooming him shorter. I love this length.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Very impressive.
> 
> What length is his main body? I've been grooming Theo with the longest comb attachment to the bravura but I want to start grooming him shorter. I love this length.


Thank you! Complicated answer. The back and toward the tail is with the brown guard so it's 1/2" but then it tapers up to the neck and I used increasing length of guard and adjustment with the bravura 5in1 to create a smooth transition. Same deal to blend down into legs. It gets over 1" around the withers. I also used the 3/8" comb to do the angling on the back of the hind legs and the sanitary region in back. The tail was done with the 1/2" but the underside was clipped in reverse.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Striking!!!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Great work. That topknot is impressive. You're very skilled in blending all the transition areas. Did you capture any of this on video?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Happy'sDad said:


> Great work. That topknot is impressive. You're very skilled in blending all the transition areas. Did you capture any of this on video?


Thank you! I am not sure I can let his topknot grow much more without it flopping but we'll see. I didn't get it on video because it's just too much work to set up and this was already an exhaustive groom because his hair was so long that the bathing/drying was an ordeal by itself.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I just love his expression. Great work on the groom!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Nicee


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I didn't get it on video because it's just too much work to set up


I totally get it. I've wanted to capture some of my grooms, but trying to manage Happy and a camera/phone is just too much.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a little stunner! Great work.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Raindrops said:


> Thank you! Complicated answer. The back and toward the tail is with the brown guard so it's 1/2" but then it tapers up to the neck and I used increasing length of guard and adjustment with the bravura 5in1 to create a smooth transition. Same deal to blend down into legs. It gets over 1" around the withers. I also used the 3/8" comb to do the angling on the back of the hind legs and the sanitary region in back. The tail was done with the 1/2" but the underside was clipped in reverse.


It is complicated, I know because I’ve been grooming Theo in a German so I completely understand your detailed instructions. Thank you.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Very nice work! You should both be proud of yourselves🤩!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

He looks very masculine in this clip. I remember a while ago you had commented that people often mistook him for a girl. I can't imagine making that mistake with this hairdo.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

cowpony said:


> He looks very masculine in this clip. I remember a while ago you had commented that people often mistook him for a girl. I can't imagine making that mistake with this hairdo.


You would be surprised! I think he will still be called female but we will see. It's weird because he has a very masculine presence to me.


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Well done! He looks beautiful.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Always stunning! What clip was it that you did the full-length video on?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Always stunning! What clip was it that you did the full-length video on?


I believe that was a shorter lamb clip.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

A stunner of a groom that beautifully shows off a stunner of a Poodle. Perfection 🤩.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

WOW! Handsome, athletic-looking dog and a fantastic grooming job!


----------



## ihavestandards (Jul 27, 2020)

I absolutely love it!! I've never seen that cut so well done before. Are you a professional groomer?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

You do such a fabulous job of grooming! I’m so impressed. I love the German trim and he looks absolutely, stunningly handsome.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Great job, and a handsome boy!


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Outstanding! Love it.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

ihavestandards said:


> I absolutely love it!! I've never seen that cut so well done before. Are you a professional groomer?


Thank you! I am definitely not a professional. I've just groomed him since he was a puppy so that's probably ~30 grooms. I try to get a little better each time. I'm nowhere near capable of completing it at a competition level but I do love how it looks on him. It is a nice blend of masculine and fancy.


----------



## Rian (Sep 17, 2021)

Wow! I really love this trim. BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## CharlieandStella (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m impressed! Looks great!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The title makes me think of this🤣!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> The title makes me think of this🤣!
> View attachment 488584


Haha he would look very nice in a tux


----------



## Bailey Bordeaux (6 mo ago)

So handsome!!! He looks amazing!


----------

